# Heterochromia?



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

I was looking closely at my new betta's eyes a bit ago, and I noticed that they've got a sort of diagonal split insofar as color goes. One half is silvery, and the other is a light turquoise-y blue. 

If a person had eyes like that, we'd call it sectoral heterochromia. Is it the same with bettas? Can bettas even _have _heterochromia?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think they'd be considered heterochromia because it's not as rare in fish as it is humans. Many times fish will have patterns on their skin and the pattern will continue through their eye. Yes it is a type of heterochromia but it doesn't seem to be anything exciting about it as it is in humans because it's more rare. Here's a cool site: http://www.seafriends.org.nz/photolib/eyes.htm


----------

